# need good immigration consultant in dubai in



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*hi,

i am planning to immigrate to Australia. who is best immigration consultant in Dubai?

there are lots of consultants, everyone speaks like they are best. so confused. 

first
who are all MARA registered? and
who is best in all the aspects-such as best service and process and placement assistance?

could you please suggest and share your experience and advice?

or shall i try by my own? or can i get any private migration consultant to help me with the process and document preparation mainly cdr?

Also i am looking for Model CDR-(career demonstration report). I am a electrical engineer working in construction company as a design and estimation engineer. Any body can help me by sending some model cdr which is suitable for me. i am looking forward for some favorable reply.

Thanks and Regards
vani.*


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Vani

We used an agent who is an Indian but is settled in Australia (Perth to be precise). You need not go for those without your region. As and when we wanted any info we emailed them and the replies were fairly fast. Right now also, though its been 2 yrs since we applied as and when we want some information from them I mail them and get a reply in a day or max 2.

You do not really visit them often, they give you a list of documents required, as and when u are ready with it you inform them and they take you to step two. If you are not able to manage anything like in your case the cdr report, they send a format that you can use. In our case we had to use a stat dec, our agent gave us a format and we then made one accordingly.

We used akmigration, google them. there is george lombard, alan, SOMV (Soroutmyvisa), so on and forth. Some people have had good experience with some, others have had bad experience with the same agents. It depends on how well read and informed you are. How much you study the process and how much you know. In my case I read a lot, i still read a lot. As and when I see a change coming in i call my agent and tell him, this is what I want to do, what does he think about it and he suggests what is right or wrong.

End of the day you gather all your documents on your own, the agent just guides you


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*thk u*



anj1976 said:


> Hi Vani
> 
> We used an agent who is an Indian but is settled in Australia (Perth to be precise). You need not go for those without your region. As and when we wanted any info we emailed them and the replies were fairly fast. Right now also, though its been 2 yrs since we applied as and when we want some information from them I mail them and get a reply in a day or max 2.
> 
> ...


thank u anji,

may i know what abt their charges?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we paid 2200 A$ to the agent plus the fee


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*thk u*



anj1976 said:


> we paid 2200 A$ to the agent plus the fee


thanks a lot for ur information.


----------

